# Kerosene Flavor ???



## george01 (Feb 23, 2014)

Have just smoked lobster tails and shrimp at 225 degrees for 55 minutes and 25 minutes respectively using apple wood (for 30 minutes of smoke). Both shrimp and lobster came out with a definite kerosene flavor that was NOT tasty. Why? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## delibsribs (Feb 23, 2014)

Did you marinate anything in kerosene?


----------



## wade (Feb 23, 2014)

Did you use any instant light charcoal? This will give a lovely kerosene tang to most things... Another reason may have been that the apple wood was not seasoned and so you are tasting the volatiles from the unseasoned wood.


----------



## eman (Feb 23, 2014)

Was your smoke thin an blue or white and heavy? wouldn't take but a min. for seafood to pick up creosote taste from heavy smoke. Or as others have said charcoal lighter or match light will do it too.

 I have gotten seafood that was close to spoilage that had an ammonia odor. But never kerosene.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 23, 2014)

George...  I see this is your first post...  welcome to the forums..  please stop by roll call and introduce yourself so we can give you the proper welcome...

As for your cook..  we need more info...  what kind of smoker are you using...  If charcoal, what kind of charcoal...what were the vent positioning's ...  what color was the smoke that was exiting the smoker ....  that will be a start...


----------



## george01 (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks for responding. I use a Masterbuilt electric smoker. The smoke was white but did not appear heavy. The top vent was slightly open. The type of chips was apple which I purchased on amazon.com and would believe the wood was properly treated before putting on the market. Very little would surprise me however.


----------



## hambone1950 (Feb 23, 2014)

DeLibsRibs said:


> Did you marinate anything in kerosene?



Just for the record. That was funny right there.

As for the flavor , the most likely  culprit would be lighter fluid.....if you didn't use that....perhaps too much mesquite....especially chips? I have given up on mesquite and I have to say it can impart an almost gasoline-ish tang to BBQ. .....IMO


----------



## delibsribs (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks Hambone, I thought that was damn funny too.


----------



## Dutch (Feb 27, 2014)

Since you say that your top vent was slightly opened, I'm thinking that the smoke buildup in your smoker is the cause. We advocate keeping the top vent fully open and use your side vents to adjust the combustion. You state that you use a MES so maybe someone from the MES user group can chime in.


----------

